# Favorite stock............



## Bullie76 (Jan 28, 2014)

For people who own individual stocks, just wondered what has been or is the favorite stock you own. Most people probably own mutual funds and I do too. But I like to also invest in a few individual stocks. Mainly dividend payers for the income and for some growth too.

For me, Chevron has been a good steady performer over the years. The stock has corrected quite a bit over the last month. Pays a 3.4% div currently. Might buy a little more.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

No, no. Go for defensive stocks; tobacco, arms manufacturers, drugs companies, alcohol makers.
unethical, so they make pots of money!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the new wave will be stocks in marijuana farms.Mine is all in mutual funds right now but if I had more to invest I would but Ford Motor Company stock.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 28, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> No, no. Go for defensive stocks; tobacco, arms manufacturers, drugs companies, alcohol makers.
> unethical, so they make pots of money!



I own a few sin stocks. But don't tell anyone.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

'Sin stocks'....... I like that!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Halliburton, Verizon and McDonald's


----------



## Penelope (Feb 15, 2014)

Brkb (Berkshire) has been a good, steady earner for me. Not sure it's the time to purchase it right now though.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2014)

Enron did great for me. Maybe I should reroute this to the Living Pennyless for Life Thread.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Mar 25, 2014)

Twenty years ago, when I was studying business, and I put $200.00 into Center Point Energy. I never added any more money, but I let the earning roll over. In another twenty years it should put at least a good sized dent in my great-granddaughter's college tuition. HOPE HOPE... :rockon:


----------



## LivingWiser (Mar 28, 2014)

We're following fracking related stocks. It's only a matter of time before regulations lesson as states become more cash poor.


----------

